# What is your favorite Pumping Iron scene?



## Curt James (Jul 10, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1vprTwGQ4M

Mike Katz was one highlight of this film. Saw him guest pose back in the 70s in Lancaster, PA. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLvyaWfXo60

What's _your _favorite part of or scene from Pumping Iron?


----------



## animale66 (Jul 10, 2015)

The one with Arnold cumming LOL


----------



## Curt James (Jul 10, 2015)

animale66 said:


> The one with Arnold cumming LOL



haHA No doubt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvB3JTMDaio


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 10, 2015)

Arnie telling Lou "If I had your physique I'd be champion."

Such a slam!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 10, 2015)

The whole doc is great. I've seen it 4 times. Still have it on my computer.

I suppose my fave (or one of my faves) is when he lifting and talking about the "pump."

There is low music in the background.

Arnie was over-the-top in the film as BBing was less known and there were stereotypes about BBers being gay and such, so he spiced it up. 

Must have been a different world in 1975 for BBing.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 11, 2015)

Big Smoothy said:


> The whole doc is great. I've seen it 4 times. Still have it on my computer.
> 
> *I suppose my fave (or one of my faves) is when he lifting and talking about the "pump."
> 
> ...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zawY6rIbJ4A


----------



## Curt James (Jul 11, 2015)

Zaphod said:


> Arnie telling Lou "If I had your physique I'd be champion."
> 
> Such a slam!



I remember that quote, but can't find a YouTube. >:-(


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 11, 2015)

Arnold saids "come on get serious"... yeah... he looks pretty serious to me


----------



## Curt James (Jul 16, 2015)

dieseljimmy said:


> Arnold saids "come on get serious"... yeah... he looks pretty serious to me



That is a great scene. Corney collapses!

But nothing's more motivating than the white t-shirt guy... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-s5TigK_4M


----------



## Curt James (Jul 16, 2015)

How many times have you seen Pumping Iron? Has to be at least ten times for me. Probably twenty.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXrl4DzoEhs


----------



## Curt James (Aug 6, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cX6nxOmIAOQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJgsxoTMwpE


----------



## niki (Aug 15, 2015)

I've seen it probably 5/6 times.  And any scene where they are lifting something - awesome to watch them lift.  Liked the short guy, myself...not the little posing guy - the really short one.   You know the one.


----------



## -SD- (Aug 17, 2015)

Serge: "I look like i can take you"

Arnold: "Keep looking"


----------



## -SD- (Aug 17, 2015)

Curt James said:


> That is a great scene. Corney collapses!
> 
> But nothing's more motivating than the white t-shirt guy...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-s5TigK_4M



white t-shirt dude was the master of intensity of course


----------



## Renobodybuilder (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Barbell66 (Feb 6, 2016)

Curt James said:


> haHA No doubt.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvB3JTMDaio



This one was too easy!


----------



## FitnessFreak89 (Feb 6, 2016)

I think the one in which Arnold goes upto Lou pre competition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

